# Super Thrive "fertilizer"



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

hey,

has anyone used this "fertilizer" called 'Super Thrive' when soaking their coco bedding or as a supplement? apparently it's not a fertilizer per se, but rather a mixture of vitamins and hormones... i was thinking of using it in a tank that i have set aside for plants before putting them in the terrarium... but i'm afraid that this falls under the category of "dangerous" for the darts... 

it seems like it's harmless, but i better make sure before i use it. if you haven't seen this stuff before search online for a pic of the bottle... it's hilarious. there's so much text on the bottle it looks like snakeoil. but it works really, really well...

-sam


----------



## phyllomedusa (May 17, 2004)

Hi Sam,
Superthrive is probably the best kept secret in growing plants. I do use it in my tanks however i still remove the frogs before i use it and wait about 30 mins before thoroughly spraying the tank down and then put the frogs in. No problems so far in the past few years. I use a ton of this stuff as i grow alot of orchids, rare aroids(especially philos, rhaphidophoras etc) bromeliads, and others. It has been around since the forties i think and it does everything the bottle says. I actually buy it by the gallon.


From another SAM of sorts,
Sean A. Myers


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

*Plants*

Superthrive and fish emulsion. If you have a greenhouse. You wouldn't want to use too much fish emulsion in your house.Barb


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

i have been using superthrive for years as it is VERY helpful when transplanting sensitive plants, like Nepenthes. However, I personally would not use it in a vivarium, because my tank has no misting system or drain to flush it out at the moment.


----------

